

RIPE loses PGP key due to hardware failure. (What, no backups?) - jodrellblank
https://www.ripe.net/ripe/maillists/archives/ncc-services-wg/2009/msg00055.html

======
billpg
Since they have a secure (HTTPS) way to deliver a new PGP key, I guess having
no backup of the private key stops any leakage of backup.

Now we're trusting RIPE's website CMS instead. I'm not sure which trade-off is
better.

(Well, I'm not. I have to trust my ISP and webhosts to deal with RIPE.)

